# short shifters?



## luigybro (Feb 19, 2003)

ok...i went to SHmotorsports, SRD, and the parts store of a Nissan dealership. nobody has short shifters, whats the best for my buck and where can i find it?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

learn to drive it first.....$ can be well spent elsewhere.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i bought a pacesetter s/s from nopi.com and it was $77 shipped. makes a huge difference in shifting...might not knock off much if any time off of your time slip, but it makes driving alot more fun.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Man, what a coincidence, Katana i just bought the same shifter off of nopi and i just got done installing it like 30 min ago. GREAT shifter the throws are a big change, great product, great results and i would recommend that one to everyone who doesnt wanna spend 150 bucks for B&M, to tell you the truth i dont know why someone would pay that much for a shifter that expensive, please go with the pacesetter short shifter i got mine for the same price, 77 shipped


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

is the pacesetter adjustable?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yes it is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

two words... hack saw. The GA16 does not have enough power to where it actually would make a difference.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

ruskiyab said:


> *two words... hack saw. The GA16 does not have enough power to where it actually would make a difference. *


what the hell are you talking about? it makes a big difference


----------



## Lalo (Sep 18, 2002)

short throw shifter does not mean the height of the shift lever. thus cutting it would do nothing except for make it short. a true short throw shifter changes the distance of the throws for example stcok 6in throw from 1-2 to 3in throw from 1-2. get it?
and learning to drive your car will help more than anything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Lalo said:


> * thus cutting it would do nothing except for make it short. *


Might want to go back and check your geometry books again. Cutting the shaft down (for example) to half height brings your hand 1/2 the distance to the pivot point thus making the shift throws exactly 1/2 what they were before.

-Edit- Let me clarify a little. Imagine the end of your shift knob is exactly 7 inches from the pivot and the shifter travels through a 35 degree arc between 1st and 2nd gear shifts. The end of the knob will travel about 2.2 inches through the arc. If the shaft was cut down to 5 inches total length, now the end of the shifter will only travel about 1.5 inches between the 1st and 2nd gear change even though the shifter is still making the same 35 degree arc. You're just closer to the pivot and making a smaller radius. 

This is basically how short shifters are designed. The upper shaft is shortened slightly in combination with making the cable throws longer on the other side of the pivot.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

as for the guy who said that the GA doesnt put out enough power for it to make a difference? I just installed it and it is drastically different, the car shifts alot quicker and the shifter sits in there really nice and firm. I wanna know where this guy got his info from


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i agree w/u blu.....i love my pacesetter. i have it adjusted all the way for the shortest throw and i love it! like u said the shifter is very tight and not floaty like the stock one. it's a night and day difference. i had a cheap short throw before this one...the old one wasnt as precise feeling and the throws werent as shoft, bc all they did was move the pivot point up about an inch and shorten the lever. if i sell my car and buy an altima or maxima 5 speed this shifter is goin w/me


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

The only downside to the product is that I wish it was just a little shorter, It looks/feels great dont get me wrong, its shorter then stock only about a half an inch, I dont really wanna hack it.


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

yo Katana200sx,

How do u adjust it for the shortest throw??? i am going to order that shifter!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

the ball that is at the bottom of the shifter can be screwed upwards and downward for your preference


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

so screwed all the way down is the shortest throw?? or is it the other way around?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

I am not sure about that one


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> Might want to go back and check your geometry books again. Cutting the shaft down (for example) to half height brings your hand 1/2 the distance to the pivot point thus making the shift throws exactly 1/2 what they were before.


This point has been discussed over and over and over and over and over and over again!!! Yes....in theory if you simply cut the stock shifter you will get a shorter throw; however, unless you conduct a research study to find out the exact point where to cut in relation to how that precise stock shifter is designed, you will never be compariable to an aftermarket shortshifter (these people have done the research for us!!). Additionally, hacking the stock shifter makes it difficult to attach a shift knob unless you want to super glue it into place (pretty ghetto IMO). Save some money and buy a decent short shifter, I recommend the B&M but it is expensive so a Pacesetter is completely fine.



> The GA16 does not have enough power to where it actually would make a difference


How the hell is a short shifter related to power? I don't care if you have a 1000hp dragster or a Civic DX, if you can make your shifts smoother and faster you will decrease your times.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

From what i remember down is shorter.

The pacestter instructions were not very thorough, so you should get some better instructions from se-r.net.


----------

